# Need to sign in everytime now????



## quantum (Oct 12, 2020)

Recently started receiving messages to login  with Adobe  - email and password .  Is this a new protocol for using Lightroom? It's damn annoying  (chiefly because I can never remember password) and last week there seemed to be a complete outage and was unable to login at all for several hours and therefore couldn't get my work out to client on time.
Is this going to be the last straw  for me I wonder and I'll have to move to Capture One....


----------



## clee01l (Oct 12, 2020)

If you are running the Adobe Creative Cloud app constantly in the background, it should keep you signed in once you have signed in there.  AFAIK there has been no change in the sign in protocol.  What version of Adobe Creative Cloud app are you running?  the current version is v5.3.1.470


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 12, 2020)

quantum said:


> Recently started receiving messages to login  with Adobe  - email and password .  Is this a new protocol for using Lightroom? It's damn annoying  (chiefly because I can never remember password) and last week there seemed to be a complete outage and was unable to login at all for several hours and therefore couldn't get my work out to client on time.
> Is this going to be the last straw  for me I wonder and I'll have to move to Capture One....


There has been no change. Like Cletus said: Check that the CC app is started automatically and is running in the background.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 13, 2020)

I've had to sign in twice recently, unexpectedly as well with Photoshop (not lightroom oddly).  I did, it worked, it didn't ask again right away.  But it was odd.  Maybe Adobe is having some hiccups for some of us?


----------



## stevedo (Oct 13, 2020)

I would also recommend the use of a password manager in your scenario (unable to remember passwords). I am coming towards the end of moving my identities, logins, bank card details, sensitive documents etc. to a password manager. Should have done it years ago (one good thing Covid has done for me is given me some spare time locked down in Argentina) but now am happy to be using complex and unique passwords everywhere I login. I only need to remember 1 master pass phrase instead of multiple poor passwords that I used over and over.

PS I don't mean for this to turn into a discussion about which password manager to use, there are plenty of other places on the internet for that.


----------



## quantum (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks all and sorry for the slow response. I had to call support and I had to sign out and back in to creative Cloud. I wasn't aware that CC was linked to the running of LR. 
Coming from old desktop Classic I find this all sinister, like someone's watching all the time, plus the fact that there must be a drain on resources. My LR has been running or at least starting up a lot slower with pixelated screen.


----------

